# The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club



## hopeandjoy (Jul 10, 2008)

*The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

Do you know every meme? Do you dream about what insanely cute picture Dannichu will draw next? Are you thinking about what update Butterfree will next make? Do you whine about the people who whine at the games and the anime? Because you still wonder if Youtube will EVER stop being a home for trolls, admit it, this is The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And the Internet in General) Club.  Or TFGBIFTMEPF(AIG)C. TFGBIFTMEPF(AIG)C is in no way related to the Bulbagarden club of the same name.

Members:
Ketsu
EvilCrazyMonkey
Worst Username Ever
Blazeking 175


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

OHMYGODJOINJOINJOIN


----------



## Jolty (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

Ok
if you've had too much exposure to the internet, then tell me what's the WORST THING YOU'VE EVER SEEN


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

JOIN.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

I am so perfect for this club. My free time revolves pretty much all around Pokemon, the internet, and country music. Put me in.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

All in. Except Jolty, because I wasn't sure if (s?)he wanted to join. And the worst thing is PokémonTrainerLisa's (from Bubagarden) "OMG Ash's voice sucks! D< D< D<" rants every time a new dub episode comes out. I don't know quite why I keep clicking on the spoiler tags.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

HAH. I must join. *slams hand down on desk*

My imaginary tentacles are connected to teh interwebz. And Pokemon. And Pokemon on teh interwebz. *nodnod*


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

Join plox.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

...Count me in. :/


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

Join. The interwebz are full of scary things.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

Oh god...images of those couple pokemon pics come up to my head...yeah, I'll join.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

I was insane before I first accessed the internet ;)

Join


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*

Joinjoinjoin plzkthxbai.

There's something _really_ bad that I saw on the internet. It's a picture, and I cannot say it here. PM me if you actually want to know what it was.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The Finally Gone Bat**** Insane From Too Much Exposure to the Pokémon Fandom (And Internet in General) Club*



Fluffy Clouds said:


> Joinjoinjoin plzkthxbai.
> 
> There's something _really_ bad that I saw on the internet. It's a picture, and I cannot say it here. PM me if you actually want to know what it was.


You are not alone, my friend. I've seen two such pictures...


----------

